# I learn languages by reading books and watching TV



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When asked how I learn new languages, I want to answer that I read books and watch TV. How can I say this?

"Minä opiskelen kieltä lukemaan kirjoja ja katsomaan televisiota" (?)


----------



## Hakro

"Minä opiskelen/opettelen (studying/learning) kieltä lukemalla kirjoja ja katsomalla televisiota"

By the way, when I studied/learned French I did just the same.


----------



## La Violette

Hakro said:


> Bay the way, when I studied/learned French I did just the same.


 Alä, kai pystyt sanomaan  " Je m´inntéresse à peinture "


----------



## Hakro

La Violette said:


> Alä, kai pystyt sanomaan  " Je m´inntéresse à peinture "


En pysty. Sen sijaan sanoisin "je m'intéresse à la peinture".


----------



## La Violette

oops ...oma moka..


----------

